# Hello from biloxi



## Mccoop27 (Jan 27, 2013)

hello everyone my name is Matt from Biloxi Mississippi I've decided since my divorce that I want to fill the dream that I had while I was in Iraq of learning to sail and live on a boat the only thing I know about sailing is what I've read books I am hoping to connect with people who can help guide me in the right direction and look forward to speaking with people that I've done this before


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

hello Matt, welcome to SailNet. If you are anxious to learn to sail, you have found the right place. There are a variety of people here from newbies to old salts...... Jump right in! 

CaptG


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hey Matt, welcome to SN. A good place to start is the list of Articles here, lots of information on learning to sail, etc.
Learning to Sail Articles - SailNet Community


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet.

I would absolutely recommend getting in touch with BYC (Biloxi Yacht Club). They are a good group of guys, and are pretty much always looking for crew, and new members.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I bid a non-elitist welcome to you.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Matt, perhaps you are in luck... I am in Hattiesburg and will be sailing a small 19 footer out of the marina in Gulfport soon. Hopefully, as early as late February. I am wrapping up an epic renovation on an older 1967 boat. My goal is to have fun, and I really wanted to make some safety and comfort improvements on my boat prior to exploring the Mississippi sound.

My sailing experience was on Lake Ponchatrain, which was not too fun... kinda like sailing in a big pond...always ending up at shoreline sooner or later... It was a good safe place to learn though... I am always learning.

Believe it or not, I have recently been thinking about using my boat as a sort of floating "therapy session" for recently returning veterans who could maybe use a relaxing day on the water.

If you've never been sailing, you're in for a treat... its very peaceful activity...

I am almost done fiberglassing the cockpit area and can't wait to set sail on the MS sound. 

Hope to see you back here... Bruce


----------



## Mccoop27 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bruce
have you ever heard of North star sailing charters which is based out of Gulfport does classes for around 600 bucks I'm just curious if it was worth the 600 bucks


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry Matt, I am not familiar with that name. That does not mean its a bad program/course, just not known to me. If it is a formal class where you get a quoted amount of time at the tiller, it may be worth it. Some chartered boats require you to have documented training in order to rent their boat. See if they offer any type of national certification such as an ASA certificate. 

I could have used some formal training my first time out, it was blowing real strong and I was white as a sheet most of the day. We almost piled up on a rock jetty near the marina entrance. I just bought the boat that day and we were gonna sail it that same day or else !! Not very smart. At first I was overwhelmed with all the ropes and lines, its really not that much to learn. I also suggest a subscription to a few sailing magazines to get you started. 

Hope this helps... Bruce


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello Bruce and Matt, from Nick in Ocean Springs.

Matt, I agree with Stumble's idea of talking to the folks at Biloxi Yacht Club. An alternative, the one I chose, is Ocean Springs Yacht Club. We have many small boats available to sail once you've been checked out. Sailing a small catamaran (Hobie 16, Hobe Wave) or the Sunfish is very easy to learn. I like this option because I don't own a boat of my own, and I can go sailing any time I want. Gulfport has a yacht club, as does Long Beach, Pass Christian, Pascagoula, and Bay St Louis.

Hope to see you on the water! You too, Bruce!

p.s. The Mississippi Sound is a great place to sail!

Here are links to Gulf Coast Yacht Clubs.


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

BTW, North Star Sailing Charters is a legitimate organization. Very skilled owner and teacher. I haven't taken any of his classes, but probably would if I were going to buy a larger boat. As it is, I sail the small boats and enjoy some time with a friend on his 33' Pearson every now and again. I also work on the Glenn L Swetman schooner. 65 feet of sailing fun!


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

SailingStNick said:


> We have many small boats available to sail once you've been checked out. Sailing a small catamaran (Hobie 16, Hobe Wave) or the Sunfish is very easy to learn.
> 
> [/URL].


Yeah, small boats are a great way to learn. They will teach you how to look at the water and interpret wind pattens. More forgiving than a bigger boat by far. At the very worst, you get to enjoy a brief swim and cool off a bit.


----------



## Mccoop27 (Jan 27, 2013)

just got done talking to the guy over North star I'm just waiting on a date to start my class


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Hope you learn a lot Matt. Sailing is a lot more fun than a power boat, anyone can buy a gallon of gas, but not everyone can get a sailboat to head in the desired direction. My offer still stands anytime... Bruce


----------



## Mccoop27 (Jan 27, 2013)

Osher thing Bruce the big rush is the only have a few more months left on this apartment lease let me in the woman whose name shall never be mentioned again shared and my goal is to be on a live aboard by april I've already found a marina


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Have you purchased a boat yet?


----------



## Mccoop27 (Jan 27, 2013)

not yet I've seen a few possibilities so far I'm looking for a 25 to 30 foot but I've got a couple months so ive been a little picky I dont want to rush it and settle on something when it's not what I want if that makes sense


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome to Sailnet. I made a trip to Biloxi a couple months ago. It's a nice area.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Matt, have you a plan for inspecting your boat prior to committing to a purchase? Do you know how to spot a maritime "Lemon"? Just don't want you to get a bad deal...and find out after its too late.


----------



## sailor333 (Jul 30, 2012)

hey


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Matt, how is the search coming? Any prospects close by? 

Good luck man, Bruce


----------



## jamesorr (Feb 3, 2013)

We took a bluewater, liveaboard sailing class before we bought our boat. Didn't know anything really about sailing before hand. It was a week long course that left out of Ft. Lauderdale, FL and cost about 1500 for the week. It was done on a nice 50 ft mono and we really enjoyed learning how to use all the tricks they taught us. We learned what we liked and didn't like about that boat and that alone was worth the money when we shopped for ours later on. We treated the whole thing like a vacation and we would do it again in a heartbeat. Learned a lot of skills that would take years to learn on your own. Blue Water Sailing School - Sailing Lessons, Sailing Courses, ASA Bareboat Charter Certifications is the place we went to. Good luck.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Just checkin in on ya man... Did you finally get your boat? 

I have been sidelined with my project, but should be ready to sail within 2-3 weeks...the cold temps and rain have put me in slow motion with epoxy and paint projects...

I truly hope you dont read this cuz you are out sailing somewhere!!!

Best of luck , Bruce


----------



## Mccoop27 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Bruce, 
No not yet, I learned how to sail. North Star Sailing was a great investment when it came to learning how to sail. I'm waiting on the right boat right now. About to move back home, to save money since this divorce has pretty much drained me financially. I spend enough times on some really nice boats. I'm the lead diver for a hull cleaning company based out of Gulfport. So if anyone needs a scrapping or zinc job let me know we are one of the cheapest by far.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Glad to hear you got some training... I will need to learn the ropes of navigating the MS sound for sure...Only been out on the ship island ferry so I am clueless!!! And don't worry, the right boat will present itself when the time comes for you...at least you did not rush out and buy a real loser that would be hard to unload later... good use of personal patience for sure...I have been sidelined on my project by sudden loss of my indoor work area and constant daily rain where I live...almost done...just a few small details... just need a weather break!!! Paying on an empty slip at the marina is not my idea of fun...best of luck to ya man !!! Bruce


----------



## AirMedMech (May 6, 2013)

Hello there!
We are just down the coast from you, sailing Pontchartrain. Later on will be sailing Mississippi Sound. Holler if you're over this way. We can grab a beer and talk boats. My wife and I are newbies at sailing, but we have an old Catalina 27 that we're teaching ourselves on. 
Best of luck, and fair winds!


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Matt, hope all is well with you. Did you ever find yourself a sailboat? I finally got mine launched at the end of July. Was a nasty rainy day but i am through with mixing and sanding epoxy for a while !!!! Been out 3 times so far, and am basically starting over with my sailing knowledge/skills. I was thrilled enough just getting the mast up and having all the parts and screws I needed that I had removed a long time ago. If you ever want to have an afternoon sail, shoot me a message here. I usually log on here at least twice a week. 
Take care bud, Bruce L


----------

